# How many years will roids knock off your life



## ICanBench50 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seeing how a lot of guys die early off roids, is this just from use or abuse? Because I'm thinking of doing roids in like 4 years but I'm also trying to have a family someday and don't wanna die at age 48 and lose my hair. What are your guys reasons for using anyways? I'd only use because I wanna compete.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 23, 2017)

Which roids?  There are a lot of different compounds that do much different things.  Hair loss is usually associated with DHT-derivative compounds, for example.
Diuretics and other competition drugs, not even necessarily steriods, can be worse on a body than steroids.
How do you figure "a lot of guys die early off roids."  Is that from a study or are you making an assumption?  
How much is "a lot?"  5%? 20%?
Are you including insulin users?


----------



## Mythos (Sep 23, 2017)

IMO when you see guys dying early it's probably mostly a combination of prolonged stimulant use combined with poorly controlled blood pressure and lipid profile issues. 
Like knightmare said, it all depends on how and what you're doing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2017)

40 50 years


----------



## IHI (Sep 23, 2017)

Arnold is how old?
Sly is how old?

have to think flagrent abuse without keeping tabs is a gamble nobody can predict. Personally know a guy that if its in a vial, he'll pin it to see what happens...he'll be a statistic used for fodder soon enough.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2017)

Unless it gets infected hermmoroids aren't usually fatal.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2017)

I think you still keep whatever hair you have after you die, at least for some time. You should be alright.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2017)

I died after my 1st pin. I'm a walking muthrf fukn zombie nightmare


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm just trying to weigh out the pros and cons. Like could I still have a family and not **** my hormones up?


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Which roids?  There are a lot of different compounds that do much different things.  Hair loss is usually associated with DHT-derivative compounds, for example.
> Diuretics and other competition drugs, not even necessarily steriods, can be worse on a body than steroids.
> How do you figure "a lot of guys die early off roids."  Is that from a study or are you making an assumption?
> How much is "a lot?"  5%? 20%?
> Are you including insulin users?



Just recently guys like Rich and Dallas dying at young ages. Obviously they take more than the average steroid user but still. Is there any steroid that guerentees no hair loss or problems down the line in life, if used smartly? Or do they all have some long term health risks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2017)

Stop being a pussy


----------



## Hurt (Sep 24, 2017)

You can always adopt bro. Go big or go home.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Stop being a pussy



I 2nd this statement....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

OP you worship Zyzz right? Well by his looks he didn't even run gear and look what still happened lol


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2017)

Your obvious safest bet is not to use them at all. Most fuks just don't understand what a commitment it really is.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

It's not being a pussy, it's wanting to know what you are getting into before you get into it; like everything else in life. Like what would 3-4 cycles of dbol or test do?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> It's not being a pussy, it's wanting to know what you are getting into before you get into it; like everything else in life. Like what would 3-4 cycles of dbol or test do?



It would probably put you on the road to trt for life. Or not. But it's likely. Especially with the orals.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Aas are like any other drug, if you don't respect it and abuse it you run the risk of harm. Moderation is key....


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Just recently guys like Rich and Dallas dying at young ages. Obviously they take more than the average steroid user but still. Is there any steroid that guerentees no hair loss or problems down the line in life, if used smartly? Or do they all have some long term health risks.


And you think their deaths were related to steroids?
You have some more reading to do.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 24, 2017)

Piana was a hard core stimulant user as well as an insulin user. Not to mention the nose candy he use to partake in at parties. Juice was prolly the least of his worries.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> Piana was a hard core stimulant and insulin user. Not to mention the nose candy he use to partake in at parties.



And Carver "choked," which I suspect was insulin-related but of course that's just my own suspicion.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2017)

You are completely lost on the effects of steroids. I know guys in their late 60's who still pin test year round. It isn't heroine kid.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

For when and if I decide to start the juice what's the best cycle to start with? I'm not tryna lose my hair or have my balls fall off.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> For when and if I decide to start the juice what's the best cycle to start with? I'm not tryna lose my hair or have my balls fall off.



You should never touch the stuff. 
Or if you do, read up.
You're asking us to rewrite what's already been written here and in books and elsewhere numerous times
Best cycle to start with?
Read the damn stickies.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> It's not being a pussy, it's wanting to know what you are getting into before you get into it; like everything else in life. Like what would 3-4 cycles of dbol or test do?



How much dbol?  How much test?  How long?
Ask answerable, thoughtful questions.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> For when and if I decide to start the juice what's the best cycle to start with? I'm not tryna lose my hair or have my balls fall off.



The search bar is your friend. A simple search of "first cycle" will give you pages of results.

As far as to your hair and balls, never get married and you will be fine.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2017)

I think someone else mentioned it, but aren't you the one who wanted to look like Jyzz?  You can acheive that with 6-12 months of training, no need for steroids.  As far as "juice" goes, I recommend orange.  As far as "roids" are concerned, drink plenty of water and eat some fiber, no prolonged sitting and don't strain when ya sh*t and you should avoid hemorrhoids.  Sonny, if you can't call them what they are, you probably shouldn't be using them.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I think someone else mentioned it, but aren't you the one who wanted to look like Jyzz?  You can acheive that with 6-12 months of training, no need for steroids.  As far as "juice" goes, I recommend orange.  As far as "roids" are concerned, drink plenty of water and eat some fiber, no prolonged sitting and don't strain when ya sh*t and you should avoid hemorrhoids.  Sonny, if you can't call them what they are, you probably shouldn't be using them.



Look Big Ramy you can't look anything like Zyzz in 6 months. He was 220 shredded af. Being that shredded at over even 200 pounds is usually not natty.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Look Big Ramy you can't look anything like Zyzz in 6 months. He was 220 shredded af. Being that shredded at over even 200 pounds is usually not natty.



Beg to differ.  Freshman year of college, Sept-May, I went from 155-200 pounds every bit as lean as your hero.   This was on a diet of campus cafeteria food and and six days on one day off training.  3 way split, repeat, Sunday off. Not a steroid to be found.  I am about as average genetically as you can get in every way related to bodybuilding and any athletics.  

Now, to the point.  I could not care less who you want to look up to or emulate.  Between the questions you ask and the whole Zyzz thing, assumptions (and I may be wrong here) can be made regarding your age, experience, and knowledge of several aspects of the iron game.  Please take the time to educate yourself and gain significant experience before getting into AAS.  It seems to me that a mascara wearing fk boi (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=****+boi&utm_source=search-action) who checks himself out of this world prematurely is a pretty low bar to achieve.  I think you can probably do better than that and I sincerely wish you the best in this endeavor.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Beg to differ.  Freshman year of college, Sept-May, I went from 155-200 pounds every bit as lean as your hero.   This was on a diet of campus cafeteria food and and six days on one day off training.  3 way split, repeat, Sunday off. Not a steroid to be found.  I am about as average genetically as you can get in every way related to bodybuilding and any athletics.
> 
> Now, to the point.  I could not care less who you want to look up to or emulate.  Between the questions you ask and the whole Zyzz thing, assumptions (and I may be wrong here) can be made regarding your age, experience, and knowledge of several aspects of the iron game.  Please take the time to educate yourself and gain significant experience before getting into AAS.  It seems to me that a mascara wearing fk boi (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=****+boi&utm_source=search-action) who checks himself out of this world prematurely is a pretty low bar to achieve.  I think you can probably do better than that and I sincerely wish you the best in this endeavor.



You don't understand. Zyzz had the physique of a god next to frank zane. His abs were like posidens, his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman. I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night, he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2017)

You sir, are BB.com personified.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You sir, are BB.com personified.



And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You don't understand. Zyzz had the physique of a god next to frank zane. His abs were like posidens, his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman. I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night, he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.



Is this real life? I can't tell if this dude is ****ing around or trolling or what? Can anyone really be this gay for jyzz?


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You don't understand. Zyzz had the physique of a god next to frank zane. His abs were like posidens, his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman. I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night, he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.



Sounds like he's building a comic book character.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Is this real life? I can't tell if this dude is ****ing around or trolling or what? Can anyone really be this gay for jyzz?



No im not trolling and don't call a legend jyzz. We all know your just mirin brah. He had a perfect jawline as well. He inspired millions to start lifting and he will forever be written into the book of gods. With him being at the top, in my opinion. Forever mirin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2017)

Zyzz was never 220 pounds shredded as fukk. He was maybe, maybeeeee185 pounds at his heaviest. Guy was a twig with some abs. Very achievable natural.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2017)

^^^^^exactly.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 24, 2017)

This guy is exactly the reason I hate people saying roids !

Totally ignorant person that has never used a steroid throwing out the word roids 

Hey guys I'm cool I say roids 

Fukk off !


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2017)

On the plus side, all those years you lose are like right at the end of yer life, yea?


----------



## Jin (Sep 24, 2017)

Icanbench50 just called Bricks "Big Ramy" and trolled the rest of you like a boss. 

Good for you kid.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

Jin said:


> Icanbench50 just called Bricks "Big Ramy" and trolled the rest of you like a boss.
> 
> Good for you kid.



I shall take him under my wing and we will troll the forum together as one.
When you are ready for the journey my young padawan just hash tag the phrase #ForTheRatings and we shall venture off to anger the gods of this fair forum lands in efforts to troll hard and reach the mighty BANHammer of Valhalla. Are you with me boy? The era of Trolls shalts continue onth further in thy name....#FORTHERATINGS!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dude plays some of you guys like a fiddle


----------



## PFM (Sep 24, 2017)

Per the words from a TRT counselor "the ten years AAS knocks off your lifespan is well worth the quality of life until then".

If your into shoe fashion, blowing smoke up some guys ass about how good looks at 16% BF and believe eating clean is useless, you'll believe this shit isn't bad for you.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

"Zyzz is a twig with abs" 

https://imgur.com/gallery/TMCVw

https://imgur.com/a/YZoKm

https://imgur.com/a/5vQ85


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You don't understand. *Zyzz had the physique of a god* next to frank zane. *His abs were like posidens,* *his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman.* I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. *When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night,* he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.



After this comment, there is no doubt that you are either a flaming fag or a troll. If you want to continue your z worship, you should come out and admit which one you are.

The only other possible explanation would be that you are a flaming troll fag. This could also be an exceptable explanation.


Its ok. Come out, we are here for you. We wont tell your mom.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hips is right.  This guy has to be a troll.  
There are so many dumbass questions on this board (e.g., can I pretty much stop eating and not lose muscle) that it's hard to tell sometimes, but everything past page 1 is just too over the top.
I'm thinking maybe Kozmo is 50.  No way this kid is serious.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> This guy is exactly the reason I hate people saying roids !
> 
> Totally ignorant person that has never used a steroid throwing out the word roids
> 
> ...



didnt know you had to be smart to use ROIDS


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2017)

dude.........


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

Again, to the Zyzz haters 

"Zyzz is a twig with abs" 

https://imgur.com/gallery/TMCVw

https://imgur.com/a/YZoKm

https://imgur.com/a/5vQ85

if you think that's a twig with abs you have serious body dysmorphia


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2017)

I like his look.. but man your one huge queer


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Again, to the Zyzz haters
> 
> "Zyzz is a twig with abs"
> 
> ...



That's not 220 shredded u fukk. The guy was in decent shape for 165 pounds yes. He was lean yes. He also loved sucking dick does that mean you're gonna start sucking dick too? Probably.


Look up flex Lewis if u don't know who he is. He gets on stage at 212 pounds and has won the olympia 5 times in a row I believe. He's 220 shredded as **** and has an amazing physique. Zyzz was some clown that took some tren and never ate a full meal because his mouth was always full of cock.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's not 220 shredded u fukk. The guy was in decent shape for 165 pounds yes. He was lean yes. He also loved sucking dick does that mean you're gonna start sucking dick too? Probably.
> 
> 
> Look up flex Lewis if u don't know who he is. He gets on stage at 212 pounds and has won the olympia 5 times in a row I believe. He's 220 shredded as **** and has an amazing physique. Zyzz was some clown that took some tren and never ate a full meal because his mouth was always full of cock.



For starters Flex Lewis was a 5'5 manlet who looks like a bottle. 

Zyzz was 6'2 220 shredded af. Keep talking.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> For starters Flex Lewis was a 5'5 manlet who looks like a bottle.
> 
> Zyzz was 6'2 220 shredded af. Keep talking.



I'm done with u.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm done with u.



At least I don't make fun of dead people. Especially the ones who inspired millions to get in the gym.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

Even i can't tell if this guys trolling or not anymore,
He has such a passion for him, either way I find him amusing


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 24, 2017)

But Zyzz was gay.....well i should say is gay
Live gay...die gay its the Zyzz way


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

No, I'm not trolling. 

https://i.imgur.com/nUOMxP2.jpg


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Zyzz was 6'2 220 shredded af. Keep talking.


 He was never 220lbs at any point in his life you silly queer. Making up statistics doesnt change the facts. Now go back to wherever you came from and shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2017)

lmao go jerk off in the library you fukkin weirdo


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> didnt know you had to be smart to use ROIDS



This reporter didn't know saying wrestling is fake would warrant a bitch slap


----------



## Mythos (Sep 24, 2017)

Fruity has returned!


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 24, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> No, I'm not trolling.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nUOMxP2.jpg



Saw the blanket in another thread you posted.  Unless you have a picture of you holding a sign with your screen name next to that bed, I'm still not convinced.

There is no way you're serious.


----------



## IHI (Sep 24, 2017)

Been doing alot of research on this, did some complex calculations, and while there may be some +/-......2, youll die 2 years sooner. So blast away


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2017)

IHI said:


> Been doing alot of research on this, did some complex calculations, and while there may be some +/-......2, youll die 2 years sooner. So blast away



Science, BITCH!!


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> He was never 220lbs at any point in his life you silly queer. Making up statistics doesnt change the facts. Now go back to wherever you came from and shut your whore mouth.



you mad. 

Real mad


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2017)

IHI said:


> Been doing alot of research on this, did some complex calculations, and while there may be some +/-......2, youll die 2 years sooner. So blast away



fukking hilarious


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 25, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> you mad.
> 
> Real mad


This is me being polite. You really believing that nonsense makes me feel bad for you so I'm going easy on ya...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2017)

There's a difference between a homosexual and a faggot. 
This thread is proof.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I 2nd this statement....



I 3rd this statement.  lol


----------



## Hurt (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow what the hell did I just read through?!


----------



## Beezy (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a picture of OP on my blanket. This thread is the most entertaining thing I've watched since I finished season 3 of Narcos!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2017)

standard is 5yrs, 10 for the badboys


----------



## IHI (Sep 25, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> standard is 5yrs, 10 for the badboys



Apparently you missed my highly scientific, longly researched, extreme mathmatical algarsythm....2, 2yrs earlier death.

thats why i hate bro science, they google shit and because they read it, they think its law. Ive personally died 3 times while conducting these experiments to gather data, but thankfully my wife paid attention to the movie Flatliners, so she was able to bring me back for more data gathering. (Amazing what liquid viagra and sucking it thru the body can do to bring you back from the dead) Docs say as long as i have 2, TWO years between each flatline, it resets itself and doesnt count....hence the real answer of 2 yrs cut off your lifespan...real answer, no bro science, no shebro science...just science


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 26, 2017)

Relax, you'll be fine.  In your case you may experience some deepening or cracking in your voice and swelling and increased sensitivity of your clitoris, but you'll be ok.


----------



## IHI (Sep 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Relax, you'll be fine.  In your case you may experience some deepening or cracking in your voice and swelling and increased sensitivity of your clitoris, but you'll be ok.



I started lactating like mad, now im getting rich, and fat, making internet videos of man milk fun


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 27, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You don't understand. Zyzz had the physique of a god next to frank zane. His abs were like posidens, his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman. I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night, he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.



sounds to me like you want to do more than just emulate Zyzz. K8nda sounds like you want to wear his skin as an over coat or you're super ghey and want to make sweet sweet man love yo him.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't know about dying earlier but after reading this thread I believe I have lost brain cells and am now permently stupider as a result. Just goes to show danger is everywhere. Just be smart and safe


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> This reporter didn't know saying wrestling is fake would warrant a bitch slap



In other words 50, next time you say ROIDS it's open hand slap time


----------



## Fat Gig (Sep 27, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> sounds to me like you want to do more than just emulate Zyzz. K8nda sounds like you want to wear his skin as an over coat or you're super ghey and want to make sweet sweet man love yo him.



And put his lotion on your skin or else youll get the hose again


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

Abuse guys using way to much because u got shit genes


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 23, 2017)

Amazingly homosexual.   Can't believe I just read all that


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not sure but the one person I met on steroids in 90s had his balls shrink and he couldn't run across the gym without pain. He was a small guy but big as ****. He looked like the guys you in a flex mag.. This guy was mean like a Pitt bull.. it took 7+ staff whenever he had to be restraint.. He was a beast biting fighting punching holes in walls.. That all stopped once his mom got caught bringing him steroids in a walkman.. He was still mean but no more roids cause him knee problems and a beast can't beast with no legs.. I'm sure a lot of people use steroids safely. It took me 20+ years to finely consider using roids.. I want to keep my balls and legs so I plan to research and research until I am 100% confidant then I'll do some more research cause things change..


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 6, 2017)

Flyrocski said:


> I'm not sure but the one person I met on steroids in 90s had his balls shrink and he couldn't run across the gym without pain. He was a small guy but big as ****. He looked like the guys you in a flex mag.. This guy was mean like a Pitt bull.. it took 7+ staff whenever he had to be restraint.. He was a beast biting fighting punching holes in walls.. That all stopped once his mom got caught bringing him steroids in a walkman.. He was still mean but no more roids cause him knee problems and a beast can't beast with no legs.. I'm sure a lot of people use steroids safely. It took me 20+ years to finely consider using roids.. I want to keep my balls and legs so I plan to research and research until I am 100% confidant then I'll do some more research cause things change..



What? I mean, we all gotta start somewhere.. and start learning somehow.. but... What? Think I'm missing part of the story. He was a beast in the gym. Then guys have to restrain him? Mom was bringing steroids in a walkman? Pins and all? Nevermind.. keep up the effort on good research.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2017)

Flyrocski said:


> I'm not sure but the one person I met on steroids in 90s had his balls shrink and he couldn't run across the gym without pain. He was a small guy but big as ****. He looked like the guys you in a flex mag.. This guy was mean like a Pitt bull.. it took 7+ staff whenever he had to be restraint.. He was a beast biting fighting punching holes in walls.. That all stopped once his mom got caught bringing him steroids in a walkman.. He was still mean but no more roids cause him knee problems and a beast can't beast with no legs.. I'm sure a lot of people use steroids safely. It took me 20+ years to finely consider using roids.. I want to keep my balls and legs so I plan to research and research until I am 100% confidant then I'll do some more research cause things change..



Yeah this didn't happen 

And what the **** were you doing inspecting this guys balls?


----------



## DaPump (Nov 6, 2017)

Probably the years that would be spent with someone else wiping yo ass!


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 7, 2017)

I was locked up with him and no I didn't look at his balls. I asked him about steroids which he responded don't use them. After he told me what it did I said **** that I'm not trying to be stuck small balls.. This was before the Internet and I'm sure it's much safer now.. Plus there are sites like this one that tell you how to deal with side effects..


----------



## stanley (Nov 7, 2017)

I hope you don't start trolling me cause I look like your idle (Zyzz..)
cause I have my own troll already. thanks.


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 7, 2017)

I didn't say I looked at his balls. I took his word as truth considering what person would lie about something like that.. I was locked up with him 92-93 and I played lookout while he shot it. He shot something but I can't say how pure or what amount. I can tell you he was about 5''3 185 pounds and 16 years old. He start before I met him and continued six months until his mom got caught bringing needle and stereo inside a tape player Walkman case


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 7, 2017)

wait some 16 year olds mom was sneaking steroids into juvie for him wtf


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 7, 2017)

Look this is a site for information about steroids and I asked question. I'm new at this and the above was my first and only incounter with steriods.. I wouldn't troll anybody period. Plus everyone is free to feel anyway they'd like to feel or saying what they like. If I would of thought a staff member or co posted my question I would of came at them too. It's cool. However, I still would like to know how common is it for knee or ball problems with today's type of steriods? I'm 40 only 5'5 normally 155pounds and I'm concerned with running into similar problems.


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes steroids inside a Walkman case. I was around once when she came and saw the hand off.. I told him my mom would of never don't that shit. He said neither would his had he not told her he needed to taper or else health problems. I don't know what happen to him and the last time I seen him the staff did him dirty. It was please mr zermer when he had steroids pumping in his system but once the caught the mom and ending things they sat back and waited then ****ed with him once in a weaken state. Some real bitch shit that stuck with me.. I didn't want to be strong then so weak or heath problems. Years later I figure everything in life has improved why not check side effects now. Here I am a real person with real questions. I'm not lonely and never been in need of a friend.. Ive always been one of the biggest in the room standing 5'5 strong. I like women and they like me. I've had zero problems online period. If I gotta be hazed no problem you won't catch me crying about it. No problems my way I would rather you tell me how you really feel and expect the same from me.. No fakeness just real talk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2017)

Flyrocski said:


> Look this is a site for information about steroids and I asked question. I'm new at this and the above was my first and only incounter with steriods.. I wouldn't troll anybody period. Plus everyone is free to feel anyway they'd like to feel or saying what they like. If I would of thought a staff member or co posted my question I would of came at them too. It's cool. However, I still would like to know how common is it for knee or ball problems with today's type of steriods? I'm 40 only 5'5 normally 155pounds and I'm concerned with running into similar problems.



Your issue here is that clearly you have done absolutely no reading at all. You have one account from some moron from a while back.  Then you come here and start asking absolutely ridiculous things. I mean seriously injecting into your dick? What the hell? Do some reading and when you have legitimate questions left after your reading ask for clarification. Don't just come here and post every off the wall dumbass thing you have heard from a guy who used to be big. It's annoying. The members here will share everything they know for absolutely free. So be a bit more respectful of them.


----------



## Flyrocski (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't be the only who's ever wondered about steroids + penis exercises.. It was a serious question. I wouldnt play around asking fake questions.. These are the questions I personally have and I'm not trying to be funny or disrespect anyone.. I could of ask some fake generic questions to reach my 25 post requirement but decided to ask the questions I really have at this point of time.. I'm in the beginning now but once I continue learning about steroids,supplements and fitness I'm sure my questions will improve but they will always be my honest questions no matter strange or silly it may seem to others. I plan to fully set up my account and plant my roots on this site. I understand how dangerous misinformation can be and I wouldnt want to be responsible for sending someone astray due any of my post.. I hope to learn and contribute to this site. Lastly, you are right I have a lot to learn about steroids but I also believe I have a lot to offer on other subject matter.


----------



## mrmichael (Nov 12, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You don't understand. Zyzz had the physique of a god next to frank zane. His abs were like posidens, his biceps like Thor, and his chest like superman. I literally went from playing minecraft 10 hours a day to looking up Zyzz and I changed my life from being a sadkunt, to a sickkunt. When I first got into Zyzz I was having dreams about it every night, he changed me as a person. Of course someday I want to pass his physique, but until then my goal is to look as aesthetic as possible and nobody will stop me. I'd rather be unique and different than to be every other no personality sad gym bro lifter. Fuaaark bro. It's a revolution.



I LITERALLY was eating a bunch of food and it blew the **** out my mouth at my computer from laughing after reading that second sentence. Couldn't even hold that shit in for a second, god damn it what a mess bro


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2017)

kids retarded. everytime someone bumps this thread I cringe. rip 50


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2017)

20...stop now while you can...............:32 (6):


----------



## Spongy (Nov 12, 2017)

Poseidon**


----------



## Benz63 (Nov 16, 2017)

Dont understand why people are so concerned about their hair, lol. 

If youll lose it, youll lose it with or without roids. I have friends who have used for over 6 years (blast and cruise) with zero hair loss while others who used less have lost their hair.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 16, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> kids retarded. everytime someone bumps this thread I cringe. rip 50



I’m just here to make Gibby cringe


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 17, 2017)

interesting thread


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 18, 2017)

HouseOfIron said:


> interesting thread


Nice contribution fukface.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 18, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Nice contribution fukface.



There’s a dozen more where that came from


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 19, 2017)

Beezy said:


> There’s a dozen more where that came from


 Bwahahaha, I took that line from Bro Bundy. I still picture it being in a Jersey accent lol


----------

